# SICURA CHRONO 17 jewels



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, just got this one back off Simon .... thanks again Simon2 :drinks:

Missed it big time, fitted on to a new strap and started it yesterday afternoon ... spot on this morning ... they new how to make them back in the day :yes:

have a good one all

sicura chrono 15 June 18 b by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Sulie - thanks for showing us that Sicura. I do like that one.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

> My dear Sulie - thanks for showing us that Sicura. I do like that one.


 Thank you.. it's still keeping fantastic time and I don't know why I don't wear it as often as one should but glad I have it back

need to try it on a few more different straps

cheers


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

Sulie said:


> Hi all, just got this one back off Simon .... thanks again Simon2 :drinks:
> 
> Missed it big time, fitted on to a new strap and started it yesterday afternoon ... spot on this morning ... they new how to make them back in the day :yes:
> 
> ...


 that's very nice what year ?


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks not too sure to be honest

70s for sure :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Sicura started using that movement in 1975

I might need to get out more


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> Sicura started using that movement in 1975
> 
> I might need to get out more


 :biggrin:


----------

